

Pandora’s Guide to Mobile App Platforms - abraham
http://gigaom.com/2010/06/28/pandoras-guide-to-mobile-app-platforms/

======
zach
Really reminds you of the nightmare that was the Old World of mobile
development. Especially that pink RAZR story, which really hits home how much
developers were at the mercy of fickle handset manufacturers. Of course, if
they actually tried to sell their app they would be beholden to the carriers
too, which is its own world of hurt.

